# C. Cordata 'Rosanervig'



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Ok! I have the opportunity to buy a C. Cordata 'Rosanervig'. This is an awesome plant, and I must put it in a place in my tank where it will be shaded, yet central so that it will vein up . What do you guys think a fair price would be for such a cool plant?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It's always around $20 per plant. If you find it cheaper you have a real deal.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

I've got one for 10-15 once and then another I paid 20. Somewhere in the middle seems fair.


----------



## Crypto Russia (Dec 2, 2009)

In Moscow you can buy it in special zoo market (Bird's market or Птичий рынок in Russian, it some kind of flea market) for $10-20 per plant depending of the plant size and quality.


----------

